# Suche Dockingstation/Verteiler



## BladerzZZ (9. Mai 2020)

Hey an alle,

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer Dockingstation oder Verteiler die meine Anforderungen erfüllt. Leider finde ich nichts passendes oder meist nur in relativ teuer :/ Aber vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere eine Alternative oder Lösung.

Die Dockingstation muss folgendes können:

Ich hab aktuell einen Arbeitslaptop (Lenovo P53) und möchte bequem beide Monitore nutzen an denen bereits mein Rechner angeschlossen ist (DP sind bei beiden belegt also bleibt nur HDMI übrig).
Der Laptop hat USB-C bzw. Thunderbolt 3. 
Beide Monitore sollen nun optimal genutzt werden also 60Hz sollten drin sein und min. 2K also 2k@60 (optimal 4k@60). 
Kabel können erstmal vernachlässigt werden DP/USB-C auf HDMI lässt sich besorgen. Laden ist bei diesem Laptop nicht möglich da zu wenig Watt über Thunderbolt. USB-C/Thunderbolt ist notwendig auch für zukünftige Rechner. Zusätzlich soll die Dockingstation USB-A Anschlüsse besitzen für Tastatur und Maus.

Hoffentlich hat jemand eine passende Idee für nicht zu viel Geld 

VG


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (19. Mai 2020)

Ich werfe mal Daisy-Chaining oder E-GPU als Stichworte in den Raum.


----------



## office60 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich hab selbst seit Jahren ausschließlich Lenovo-Notebooks und muss ehrlich gesagt auch zu den Lenovo Docks raten - ich habe mittlerweile an jedem Arbeitsplatz ein Lenovo Thunderbolt 3 Dock Gen 2: ThinkPad Thunderbolt 3 Dock Gen 2 - UEbersicht und Serviceteile - DE Ich weiß die sind nicht günstig, aber als Student bekommt man z.B. bei campuspoint.de Rabatt.


----------

